# PB Fish Ohio Pike!



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Waded nearly 2 miles of river today with a friend. Things started off slow with only 2 smallmouth between us in the first hour. In the second hour things started to pick up a bit as we landed about another 15 smallmouth all fairly small. As we got to a couple deeper holes we pulled in a couple 14"ers and a couple more small ones. Got up to a nice long hole with timber and shade on the far side so I decided to take the craw off and replace it with rapala flat rap to see if there might be more than smallmouth in these waters. I flung the flat rap as far as it would go and landed it nicely 3" in front of a laydown. As I took the first turn of the crank, something from the depths swirls on my lure and takes off with my drag screaming. I get that rush that only comes from the excitement and anticipation of a large fish. Ever so carefully, I get his head turned and started bringing him back to me. But as it reaches the half way point, the fish explodes into the air, head shaking and tail dancing across the water. Everything goes into slow motion as I see every detail of this incredible fish, including my lure flailing about with only one back hook in the lip of this beast, but it holds. As I work it to shore, I am dumbfounded by the girth and length of this river monster. He gives one more hard, short run as I land him at waters edge.

*It was a Fish Ohio and my personal best pike at 35". *These pictures do not do this fish justice, it was truly a beast. I will remember this moment for as long as I live.

After a couple quick pics, the fish was safely released and appeared no worse for the wear.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=51750&cat=500

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/51749


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice catch! That's a beast of a pike for Ohio waters. Glad to hear you released it


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Now that would look good on the 2011 Ohio fishing regulations book!

That's a worthy pike on any water...coming out of the GMR would be a fish of a lifetime for many...particularly since I doubt you were using a steel / titanium leader!

Way to go!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

small talk said:


> Now that would look good on the 2011 Ohio fishing regulations book!
> 
> That's a worthy pike on any water...coming out of the GMR would be a fish of a lifetime for many...particularly since I doubt you were using a steel / titanium leader!
> 
> Way to go!


Thank you and you are correct... Caught with 10lb Stren mono that I respooled last night. I already got my moneys worth on that spool.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Way to go sconner that things a beast! Congrats!!!


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

Cool fish man! Congrats!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice toothy critter, best one Iv'e seen on OGF out of the 
GMR. Fishings been good over the last few weeks at Caesar's and seems to be picking up everywhere. A sign of good things to come.
Congrats on the PB


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Very Nice......Congrats


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Sweet! :B


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Amazing! It was only a matter of time before you got that Fish Ohio pike... you called it last year.  Nice work!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't know where you were fishing but that is truly a terrific :B trophy on any river system! Congratulations and wishing you luck on catching that fish in another couple years.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Holy smokes! That's a big pike - not only is it long, but it has some weight on it Congrats!


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

congrats!!


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Wooooooooooow! One of only a few fish that have really excited me this year on the forums. Congrats!! I can only hope to pull one of those out this year.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

what everyone else has said! WOW!!! :B:B


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very very nice! Very very very nice!


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Great fish! I think you have made more than enough casts to earn it. Hope you can break the 40" barrier next


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Beautiful fish. Congratulations.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

A beautiful Pike indeed!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome pike SCONNER!!!!!


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow. Just wow! Wish I could have seen you catch it. What awesome rivers we have here.

I'm insanely jealous


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

great catch-nice pics-congrats on PB


----------



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations! Awesome pike for sure....especially in Ohio!:B


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

SConner said:


> I get that rush that only comes from the excitement and anticipation of a large fish.


Thats a great feeling and it lasts for a while even after youve landed the fish!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

You gotta like that! Nice pike there buddy!


----------



## PiKeCnTyKid (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice pike. Congrats!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice,very nice.Great day of fishing.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome! Congratulations on a great catch and release.


----------



## prhodes2 (Jul 3, 2009)

WOW!!!! Awesome catch. I have never tried a Rapala Flat Rap but looks like a good lure for the river for saugeye and pike. I generally stay away from them due to cost and chances of snags in the river. But I may have to get a few


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice pike SConner! It's catches like that keep us all casting our lines into the river. Were you on the LMR or GMR?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Never ever tell your secret honey hole on here unless you want to get crucified. I'm not sure how much I agree with it but that's just the way it goes around here. I know some small river systems need to be protected more than other places like our reservoirs, Erie, and the Ohio.

Congrats on a beautiful fish!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I bet that fish whipped up a storm of water when it realized SConner hadem hooked. You should be real proud of that one, its some kind of trophy! :good:

To catch it on 10 lb mono w/no leader . . .*WOW!*  The teeth on that critter probably could have put that Flat Rap into pieces, let alone your line. I think only having him pricked in the jaw with the end of that lure was your saving grace. You must know how to hypnotize the fish. Way to pullem in, in dramatic fashion.

Round of applause with a standing O. :clap::clap: Please take a bow . . . you earned it.

Will you take me fishing?


----------



## Trebbie (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow, great catch! How far up north did that guy come from?
Been looking for a pike like that on the GMR for years!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Way to Rock-Em Scott!! 
Thats a great river fish!! Looks like you really have come a long way in the past 2 years. Drilling HOGS, Landing and releasing them like a pro.

Stoopid question...Neil wasnt with you was he??
If so I bet his waders are soiled. Looks like your river has been more productive this year then what I have seen up here. I have to get down there and hook up with you guys.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Way to Rock-Em Scott!!
> Neil wasnt with you was he??
> If so I bet his waders are soiled. Looks like your river has been more productive this year then what I have seen up here. I have to get down there and hook up with you guys.


No, I have not heard from him in a long time. I would love to get out with him again, he is the person that got me going in the right direction on how to fish. Can't thank him enough for everything I learned the few times we fished together.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Trebbie said:


> Wow, great catch! How far up north did that guy come from?
> Been looking for a pike like that on the GMR for years!


I think most the pike (including this one) are going to be north of I-70.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Seeing what you have posted up this past year should definately get him moving. Give him a ring or a PM. The ball and chain cant be that hard to break  I am sending you a PM myself...checker!



SConner said:


> No, I have not heard from him in a long time. I would love to get out with him again, he is the person that got me going in the right direction on how to fish. Can't thank him enough for everything I learned the few times we fished together.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Scott, that truly is a RIVER MONSTER, if ever there were such a thing in Ohio!


----------

